# black powder revolvers



## ambivolent (Oct 21, 2007)

ok i just orderd one of the revolvers that cabelas offers. The 1851 confederate navy i wanted something cheap to learn with before i get a more expensive piece.

so are there any BP revolver owners in here?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I've never owned a cap-and-ball revolver, but have had some experience with them. They are interesting.

Shooting blackpowder, get used to the fact you will seldom, if ever, see your bullet kick up dirt upon impact. The smoke obscures that. Also, get used to dirty, sooty hands after a few shots. And, fellow shooters tend to avoid shooting next to you at the range. The aroma is, um, well, pungent. There are blackpowder substitutes, of course.

You will be amazed at how much smoke can be crammed into the revolver's chamber.

Fun? Yes, indeed. You might be tempted to load some cartridges with black powder. By all means yield to this temptation. Especially if you have a good Ruger Vaquero or Blackhawk in .45 Colt caliber.

I had a friend many years ago, in the Army, who had an original Remington 1858 Army Model set up with a precision barrel and target sights and he did very well in competitions.

Bob Wright


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I've shot my Dad's a little bit. He has two, an army and a navy of unknown-to-me makes and years. 

Lots of fun. The only thing is get used to lots of stopping to reload and clean. I remember only being able to shoot 3 or 4 cylinders full before fouling would muck things up and we'd have to clean so the cylinder would freely turn again.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I have Colt 1860 Army clone & its tons of fun, I like the smell of BP and find the time reloading to be very relaxing, much more chilled out shooting experience.


----------



## ambivolent (Oct 21, 2007)

samskara said:


> I have Colt 1860 Army clone & its tons of fun, I like the smell of BP and find the time reloading to be very relaxing, much more chilled out shooting experience.


yea ive messed around with muzzle loading rifles in the past but this will be my first revolver and i know there are different loading procedures and all that which i will learn, i am for sure gonna get another BP revolver with a case hardend frame so i can use a cartridge conversion cylinder in it.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*B/P Revolvers*

My first Black Powder weapon was a cheap B/P Revolver. Real Cheap.

I had a very hard time getting it to fire one cylinder at a time. It had
the bad habit of cross firing the next chamber in the cylinder. I tried 
using Crisco and axle grease in front of the unfired chambers, but to 
no avail. So good luck with your "cheap" gun. Hope it works better for
you than mine did for me. I got rid of it as soon as I could.

However, if your's does work correctly, I know you'll enjoy the smoke
and smell! When I go to the range with my modern cartridge weapons,
I might shoot 200 or more rounds. When I went to the range with a 
black powder gun, I was lucky to shoot more than 50 rounds per day.
I didn't feel cheated, either! Enjoy!


----------

